# Taking the plunge



## TomCat1 (Dec 22, 2010)

I think I am going to take the plunge and show one of my cats in 2011  I've been wanting a pedigree for a while, but I thought I'd have a look with a moggy first 

He is a moggie neuter, he'll be 2 in may and after reading whats involved I think he'll be happy enough in a show situation. He is Mr Chill usually, and whenever he's been to work (he is a blood donor) he just chills in a kennel, dishing out head rubs to whoever wants one 

Am I right in thinking I can enter him in the household pet section, and I pay entry fees as normal? And in order to take him to shows, I need a white litter tray, food and water bowls and a bed, but the cage is included @ the show?

Can I buy the white stuff online? I don't think I've ever seen white litter trays here. Also, are the pens one size fits all? Cause he's bigger then your average moggy . .

This is him .. his name is Mozart


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Good luck in showing him. I am sure you will have some fun together.
I think you can buy the white litter trays etc on line.
I brought mine from a show that i went to.
The cages from what i can remember are all the same size. You might be able to ring the organizers up and ask them about the size of the cages and if they do different sizes also where you can buy the trays.
So Mozart is a blood doner? How often does he give blood?
I hope he gets a treat afterwards


----------



## TomCat1 (Dec 22, 2010)

We are not on the mainland so don't have access to the blood bank, so he and his brother give blood as required. He has given blood twice, and his brother three times. Another girl from work has blood donor cats too, so we try to use them all on rotation, and never more then once every three months unless we had to (this would be a highly unlikely situation but never say never!) 

They get lightly sedated to give blood since the blood is taken from their jugular and moving could be nasty, but both sit pretty still for the pre-donating blood test, and in particular Loki his brother would probably sit still to donate but better not to risk it!

Afterwards, they get lots of yummies - usually some Liver, some Applaws and lots of TLC


----------



## lisajjl1 (Jun 23, 2010)

Hi - this is where I got my show equipment from.

Purrsonal Touch

Hope this helps.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

TomCat1 said:


> I think I am going to take the plunge and show one of my cats in 2011  I've been wanting a pedigree for a while, but I thought I'd have a look with a moggy first
> 
> He is a moggie neuter, he'll be 2 in may and after reading whats involved I think he'll be happy enough in a show situation. He is Mr Chill usually, and whenever he's been to work (he is a blood donor) he just chills in a kennel, dishing out head rubs to whoever wants one
> 
> ...


Stunning looking cat and how wonderful that he gives blood, bless him. The link posted above is where I got my show stuff but you can buy some at shows. Good luck and don't forget to let us know how you got on.


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Good luck with him at his first show, im sure he will do very well, if you can't get any of the white litter tray or other bits you need there will certainly be a trade stand at the show on the day where you can buy anything you need. As for the cage size, when you fill out your entry form there is a box you can check which says " double pen" which is obviously double the standard size pen but it will cost you a few pounds more but well worth it if your cat is a bit bigger than average..again good luck and plz let us know...........Chris


----------

